# Pokesav for Pokémon Platinum



## tempBOT (Sep 13, 2008)

*Pokesav for Platinum*
Save game configurator      



Database: Here





 Download: Pokesav for Platinum

COM, the creator of Pokesav, has released Pokesav for Pokémon Platinum.
Although not the full version, you can currently change your name, your ID and much more. You can't yet add Pkm files in the boxes. It's also only available in Japanese now (set your Unicode to Japanese).

Contributed by DieForIt​


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 13, 2008)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah man, please people don't do this!
And especially not online. I've tried this on Diamond, and it just ruins all the fun of the game.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

Version 0.02 released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
Here you can add pokemon in boxes; Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://pokesav.umimi.com/bin/pokesavplat_0_02.zip
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3282


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice,kinda ruins online battles though.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Sep 13, 2008)

This totally ruined diamond and pearl... WHY-_-


----------



## HBK (Sep 13, 2008)

FINALLY! Yes, I hope someone translates this when it comes out in English. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for who think I cheat, I DON'T. It's just for IV and EV leveling, etc...all legal that would take tons of time to do manually.

P.S. D/P were the most hacked games on the DS, no wonder eh?


----------



## gjac1 (Sep 13, 2008)

why link to db.pokesav.org/ ? , they do nothing but help spread hacks , all of which can be done with this new version of Pokesav


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> why link to db.pokesav.org/ ? , they do nothing but help spread hacks , all of which can be done with this new version of Pokesav


for the pkm files,


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 13, 2008)

Haha, the game only came out today, and already a hacking tool is out for it.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 13, 2008)

Interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does ruin online play a bit, but hacking Pokemon-games is just so interesting


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's right and with the key items, We can change the form of Rotom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are just really cool


----------



## Clau46 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice program! There was a site where you could download Eggs and Pokemons but i can't find it. Has some one bookmarked it.

Thnx 

Clau


----------



## nintennuendo (Sep 13, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it totally ruins online because some jerkass is using a ****ing spiritomb with Wonder guard, and they think they're a genius! 

Hacked pokemon are fine for the maingame, but doing it for the online battles is just a scum jerk asshole thing to do.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

nintennuendo said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, and even in the Main Story it's still ruining the game (IMHO)
It just isn't fun anymore;
No, I'll not download this thing.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2008)

The only reason I would even think of downloading this for would be to recreate my party from Pokemon Blue.

Which I would find pretty extreme. I can't wait for the English version.


I don't see what everybody is hating on this program for anyway. Sure it'll take the fun out of the game if you're just using it to insert pokeymons you can't be bothered to catch/Pal Park over, but Pokesav isn't going to be the only way to cheat online.

After a few days of the US version being released there will be AR codes floating about everywhere that'll change your pokeymons stats. People just seem to be bawwwing for the hell of it.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

Why????? why again this program............??????????????

Now the game ruinned before officially come out in US.....................

thank you guys now Many peaple won't play that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pokemon Platinum R.I.P.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Sep 13, 2008)

i hate everyone who uses this... to DEATH


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i hate everyone who uses this... to DEATH



Me too why cheating????? that program ruinned D/P and now platinum...............

Why??????????????


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2008)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not the only way to cheat online. If you don't like it, don't use it.

If you don't want to play against cheaters, stick with playing against friends.


----------



## HBK (Sep 13, 2008)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ever heard of Action Replay? That's been around for years and it ruins games worse than Pokesav.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ever heard of Action Replay? That's been around for years and it ruins games worse than Pokesav.



Pokesav is worse thn the action replay because you can change the ivs moves and many more......


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> mad567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could do that with Action Replay, too. It's just harder.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You could do that with Action Replay, too.



Yeah just because pokesav can make ar codes............that's the only way if pokesav wouldn't existed then these codes wouldn't existed too...........


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2008)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because pokesav is the only program ever that can make AR codes for Pokemon games!

Yeah, I totally agree with you. Pokesav is a bad program! Let's all boycott it so it never sees the light of day!


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Because pokesav is the only program ever that can make AR codes for Pokemon games.
> 
> Yeah, I totally agree with you. Pokesav is a bad program! Let's all boycott it so it never sees the light of day!



Indeed...............i totally agree with you too..........


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't open save when using Microsoft AppLocale to force Japanese. I only want to change my name so I can have more than five letters!

Oh, and btw, lol at not detecting sarcasm.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah me too, but I doubt that is possible.
Cheaters will always stay and even if we tell them to stop, they will still do it.
That's just the way it is.
We can't force them to stop.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Can't open save when using Microsoft AppLocale to force Japanese. I only want to change my name so I can have more than five letters!



Imossible you can't do this...............As far as i know.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Can't open save when using Microsoft AppLocale to force Japanese. I only want to change my name so I can have more than five letters!
> 
> Oh, and btw, lol at not detecting sarcasm.


Only you can do is set yur Unicode to Japanese


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah me too, but I doubt that is possible.
> Cheaters will always stay and even if we tell them to stop, they will still do it.
> That's just the way it is.
> We can't force them to stop.



Too bad...........................


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 13, 2008)

...And how do I do that? >__>

AppLocale worked fine with D/P versions of this prog.

Oh, and you definately can change the name to have more letters, it works fine in Diamond and Pearl anyway.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> ...And how do I do that? >__>
> 
> AppLocale worked fine with D/P versions of this prog.
> 
> Oh, and you definately can change the name to have more letters, it works fine in Diamond and Pearl anyway.


Go to Congfigurationscreen and hen land settings


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, found it. Gotta reboot now, I'll report back later.


----------



## Akothegreat (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome! I'll try it

How to make the Unicode to Japanese though?


----------



## kaizer ryo (Sep 13, 2008)

.....a pokesav for platinum.....?Let's pawn noobs who need to use this online


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Sep 13, 2008)

For everyone complaining about PokeSav, it provides one thing that all pokemon games lack. The ability to have whatever team you want at the BEGINING of the game.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 13, 2008)

This gives me a reason not to play Platinum anymore. Yay.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

Maverick-jin8 said:
			
		

> For everyone complaining about PokeSav, it provides one thing that all pokemon games lack. The ability to have whatever team you want at the BEGINING of the game.


I use it only for the japanese event pokemon


----------



## Nekrosses (Sep 13, 2008)

i cant get this to jap can anyone help me?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

Neo Draven said:
			
		

> i cant get this to jap can anyone help me?


go to congfigurationscreen, landsettings and then the third tab.
Change the unicode to Japanese


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 13, 2008)

Can you make it so you can edit the badges? Because I wanna get through the game with my level 100s but they won't obey me.


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 13, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> Can you make it so you can edit the badges? Because I wanna get through the game with my level 100s but *they won't obey me*.



Another function of Gym Badges to prevent this.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone knows how to get the secret key for rotom to work ?


----------



## greatfire (Sep 13, 2008)

If it's like the event items for D&P then you need to obtain the item in a mystery gift, it will not work if the item is hacked directly into the game just like direct created pokemon are not registered in the pokedex.
Unfortunately pokesav cards does not work with Platinum because they are not properly coded and pokesav platinum does not support neither new items nor cards yet. While PokeEdit cards does support platinum it also lacks support for new items and platinum saves.


----------



## YamiYaiba (Sep 13, 2008)

God forbid that any of us over the age of 13 not have the time to level 6-10 pokemon to level 100, breed, and make the ideal team.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[sarcasm] Clearly, I there is not a single person on the planet that uses PokeSav to make Tourney legal pokemon. [/sarcasm]


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 13, 2008)

I actually used pokesav for D/P to make 100% tourney legit pokemon. I hate Overpowered pokemon or mismatched movesets.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 13, 2008)

Haha, found my error. Changing Unicode to Japanese did the exact same thing as Microsoft AppLocale did. My error was the character "é" in the save filename, apparently Japanese Pokésav doesn't like that.

On the post about disobeying Pokémon, in case you didn't know, Pokémon you caught yourself (= same ID/secret ID and Name as your trainer) will always obey you, no matter the level or badges.


----------



## DxEggman (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone crying like a ***** and saying "I won't get Platinum thanks to this program" needs to just grow the hell up. The majority of people who use the damn thing have boxes full of the same Pokemon you moral**** have. Difference? The dozens of hours wasted breeding and training. Get lives, and preach to someone who gives a rat's ass.


----------



## Moonlite (Sep 14, 2008)

hey when i use plat. pokesav my games restarts back t the begginging does anyonw know why and what to do


----------



## greatfire (Sep 14, 2008)

Most likely your save has the wrong size. It should be 512 KB but some old devices uses a 256KB one, check it, update your device if you can and remember to select the size of your save in the pokesav options.


----------



## Moonlite (Sep 14, 2008)

greatfire said:
			
		

> Most likely your save has the wrong size. It should be 512 KB but some old devices uses a 256KB one, check it, update your device if you can and remember to select the size of your save in the pokesav options.




i have the r4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just becuase that was the first i saw but ya my save was 512KB and i start and i have to go through the whole thing with prof. rowan again no matter where i save from


----------



## kevind23 (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't understand why anyone wouldn't get Platinum because Pokésav was released for it.

In case you haven't noticed, there has been cheating in Pokémon since the very beginning. Ever heard of GameShark? Yeah. Pokésav just makes it easier to actually enjoy the game, rather than waiting years to drive 200 miles to a stupid event just to get a Celebi, or spending days breeding and EV-Training Pokémon that you might not even use.

And plus, you don't have to play _anyone_ outside of the game itself, so if you don't trust your friends not to use WonderGuard-Spiritomb, then maybe you should find something else to waste your time on.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 16, 2008)

Hilarious thread filled with hilarious people.

Anyone with half a brain would have realized that there will always be programs like PokeSAV for every pokemon game, it was like that with the GBA games, it was like that with D/P, so of course the same is gonna happen with Platinum, if you don't want to get Platinum because of this, thats fine, cause I expect you won't be buying anymore future pokemon games cause it will happen again and again till the end.

Oh and for the record, not everyone that uses pokesav use it for hacking Wondertombs.


----------



## moolama (Oct 1, 2008)

yes it ruins online play a bit but atleast i dont give a magikarp wonder guard i make all my pkmns look 100% legit


----------



## bobby_digital (Oct 8, 2008)

The wierd thing about the people complaining about this.. 
Yeah its cheating.. and could very well ruin the game for you online..
but pretty much none of you will buy the real game, and you are most likely using some card, so you too are cheating, its just to the people who created pokemon etc, waw?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd like to make legit Poké to but i make it a bit easier for me with pokésav like every EV=255 and IV=all 31 that are good stats upgrades what give you the half HP more or The btr Atk why one toterra is fast and another slower what means the one kill the other becuzz it was FASTER BECUASE OF POKESAV!! easy thing huh?


----------



## kiko848 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the same problem as moonlite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can someone say how to fix it?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the same problem. I start the game. Save it for the first time. I go to pokesav, open the save, change pokeballs bag item 1 to Masterball x99. Save the save. Open the game. And it just restarts =S


----------



## MatrixMaster3 (Mar 27, 2009)

Try waiting for the next release.


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 27, 2009)

did you try saving after you get your first pokemon and in the professors town?

Maybe you trying too early.


----------

